
Static Sites with Next.js 9.3 and Prisma - leerob
https://leerob.io/blog/next-prisma
======
leerob
I was blown away with the reaction to my tweet about Next + Prisma [0], so I
wrote up a full tutorial explaining how to create a static site with direct
database access using Next's `getStaticProps`. Let me know if you have any
questions!

\--

Deployed Example: [https://prisma-next.now.sh/](https://prisma-next.now.sh/)

Source Code: [https://github.com/leerob/next-
prisma](https://github.com/leerob/next-prisma)

[0]:
[https://twitter.com/leeerob/status/1246948338714492929](https://twitter.com/leeerob/status/1246948338714492929)

